# Impossible d'ouvrir les PDF avec Firefox 12.0



## Bernini (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Jusqu'à présent, je n'avais aucun problème pour ouvrir un document PDF avec Firefox. Je pense qu'en raison d'une mise à niveau, il m'est désormais impossible d'ouvrir un document PDF. Lorsque je clique sur un lien menant vers un PDF, la page reste blanche. J'aimerais bien non seulement retrouver la capacité de lire le PDF dans le navigateur, mais aussi pouvoir l'enregistrer sous ce format sur mon Mac.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2012)

Il existe des plug-ins pour Firefox qui permettent de visualiser des PDF.


----------



## edd72 (1 Mai 2012)

En fait, avant: FF proposait la boite d'ouverture/téléchargement.
Maintenant, il tente d'ouvrir lui même l'objet application/pdf, ce qui se traduit par une page blanche.

J'imagine que Bernini ne veut pas de plugin de lecture dans le navigateur mais le comportement "comme avant".


----------



## subsole (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
J'utilise Safari, comme cela je ne me pose pas la question. 
Sinon sur Lion, FF 12 après les avoir DL  automatiquement" ouvre les fichiers PDF avec Aperçu par défaut .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2012)

Tu vas dans les préférences de Firefox - Applications - et pour les types de contenu faisant référence à Adobe ou pdf, tu choisis du côté des actions "utiliser Adobe Reader" ... chez moi ça a marché !
Bien entendu, j'avais au préalable téléchargé Adobe Reader !
J'espère que ca va marcher pour toi !


----------



## edd72 (1 Mai 2012)

Alternative (pourquoi Adobe Reader?? Aperçu -natif- lit les PDF): tu vas dans les modules complémentaires (shift+cmd+a) -> plugins -> et tu désactives Adobe Acrobat NPAPI Plugin
(tu as surement Acrobat d'installé -via Adobe CS5 ou autre- et donc ce plugin qui est la cause du soucis avec FF12)


----------



## icelander (3 Mai 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu vas dans les préférences de Firefox - Applications - et pour les types de contenu faisant référence à Adobe ou pdf, tu choisis du côté des actions "utiliser Adobe Reader" ... chez moi ça a marché !
> Bien entendu, j'avais au préalable téléchargé Adobe Reader !
> J'espère que ca va marcher pour toi !



Moi aussi celà ne fonctionnait plus depuis les dernières versions de firefox. Merci beaucoup, grace à ta solution tout est rentré dans l'ordre


----------



## Jules Durondin (24 Janvier 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu vas dans les préférences de Firefox - Applications - et pour les types de contenu faisant référence à Adobe ou pdf, tu choisis du côté des actions "utiliser Adobe Reader" ... chez moi ça a marché !
> Bien entendu, j'avais au préalable téléchargé Adobe Reader !
> J'espère que ca va marcher pour toi !



Salut à tous,

J'ai le même problème, j'ai essayé cette manip' mais aucun contenu ne fait référence à Adobe ou à du PDF dans le menu "Application".

Quelqu'un aurait une idée, je suis un peu désespéré là, d'autant que ce sont des documents pour des cours que je dois télécharger.

D'avance merci.

Jules


----------

